# Losing puppy coat



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

As you may know, Maggie Bella is my very first Maltese. I took her to the groomer last week for a little trimming around the paws and under arms. She mentioned that she groomed a Maltese who blew out all her hair when she first went into heat. She thought that might be a normal thing. Now, Maggie Bella was spayed but I am wondering if shedding ALL her puppy hair will happen and if it does is it normal? I am hoping her hair will grow in thicker. Right now she is a little fluffy fly away fur baby. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was wondering this too... 
And isn't the puppy coat fluffier than the adult coat?
Gigi's hair was really thick when we got her at 5 months but now it's thinner and really shiny and straight.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When they have coat change, you can get a lot of coat out in the brush. It should not be falling out to the point of the coat looking sparse. Hormones (ie going into heat) can result in hair loss where the coat looks sparse and even patchy.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes this is very normal and happened to my little Tiffany so don't be to alarmed.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Emma got a thin stringy look to her coat and with close evaluation the thicker/denser coat had maybe an inch of growth when she was about 6-7 months old. Twinkles coat is getting way thin and stragly and easily matts. I had to clip her sanitary areas and her moplike paws.....and she is looking pitiful. She is only 5 months and she eats premium food ( Innova) but her coat.........well, there is hope.........I can see its starting to changemaybe 1/2 inch or so.
She is definitely going through a ugly duckling stage.

That's is her in my avatar.


----------

